# Demonstrations are WONDERFUL!



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi folks!

For all those who are "new" to aquarium plants, or even not-so-new to aquarium plants, I want to urge you to attend a live demonstration of a planted tank setup if the opportunity arises.

And for those who are officers in a planted aquarium society chapter, DO Demonstrations, and Publicize them heavily!

I had the good fortune to attend the NE APC demonstration at a LFS (Uncle Ned's in Millis, MA) yesterday, and it was a blast! There is NOTHING that can beat seeing it done in person! 

They set up a 90 gal, which is larger than any planted tank I've ever run, so it was good to see a larger setup, and notice some of the considerations that go into creating a larger environment. I really enjoyed the leaders sharing their experiences in aquascaping, and other decisions about a setup. There were even differences of opinion, and a friendly bit of debate on methodology. The discussion touched on tank selection, substrate, plant selection, lighting, CO2 supplementation and equipment, filtration, aquascaping, fish selection and fertilization. People asked questions I hadn't even thought to wonder about. It was very informative.

Plus, I got to see some plants I hadn't kept before, and how they were situated in the setup, and heard what to expect from them as they transitioned into the tank. 

The demo really drove home to me that this is a hobby in which everyone, no matter how well versed they are, can continue to learn. 

Plus, I got to meet a bunch of fellow hobbyists, who are just as crazy (or even moreso) about this hobby as I am.

If you ever get the opportunity to attend a demonstration setup, I urge you to DO IT! It is definitely time well spent.

So, all you local society folks, get a demonstration together! And you LFS owners, this place sold a lot of plants following the demonstration! Host an event!

-Jane


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

sigh, I would jump at the chance. Nearest place that might hold such an event is 4 hours away, and I don't hear about it if it does happen cause of that.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

As would I. I doubt there's anyplace within 500 miles (which would be a bit far!) of me that would do it.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Jane,

Glad you enjoyed it. I did too. I certainly got a ton of ideas about what I'd like to do (and not do) in the future. Bailin & Dennis have fabulous ideas and are definitely strong in the artistic side of things. The biggest treat for me was the chance to meet Karen Randall. I'm not sure if everyone in attendance appreciated that she is one of the world's leading experts in aquatic plant knowledge.

I've heard anecdotally that many LFS's experience a big surge in plant sales if they have a well-aquascaped show tank in their shop. Hopefully Ned will see this. He really set us up very nicely with the custom 90g tank and all the decor & plants.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I really hope you're right about that Bryce! I sometimes see plants come into Ned's, but it is not consistent, so I don't think the regular (and irregular) customers have been "trained" to expect plants at Ned's. I hope that will change.

A friend who is just getting into planted tanks couldn't make it to the demo, but went this past weekend, and couldn't stop talking about the gorgeous tank! That's just the response we want!

You're right - Dennis and Bailin certainly have an eye for Aquascaping. I plan to "visit" the tank in the next few weeks to watch how it evolves.

Dennis mentioned he'd get photos of the Process online soon. That would be great!

-Jane


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Yup, it's a great learning experience. Tom Barr has been kind enough to do one every once in awhile.  I am tempted to do one, but on another side of it, with perhaps photography as a discussion topic. One of these days perhaps.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Jane and All,

Glad you enjoyed the setup. I've done quite a few of these over the years through the various club's I've been involved with and it's a great way to attract new members or to exchange idea/experiences with hobbyist having the same interests as you do. I was excited about the turnout for this demo and credit it to Ned's advertising.

I sure hope that someone will be able to shoot us a progression of how the tank is doing between the day of setup to later dates. Since I live so far away, it's a little hard for me to see how the plants are coming along. I'd sure like to make sure everything is growing well.

Anyway, anyone involved with a planted tank club should really think about doing these setups. It's great for business and you'll be supporting your local clubs.

Bailin


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I was wondering if there was a long-term plan in place for a fertilization routine or 'scape maintainence? It won't look great for too long if nobody knows how to take care of it. It would almost be worth doing another demonstration to discuss maintainence both for the people at Neds and for NEAPS members who would like to see it.


----------



## Bill Lindley (Jan 5, 2004)

It would be great if we had a budding videographer in the group that could video a demo and post it to the web. I'm capable of shooting and editing it myself if there is anyone in the SF Bay Area that wants to do the demo.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Bill, you might want to join us for an SFBAAPS open house one of these days. This month's, actually next weekend, will just be a gathering, but on occassions we do open houses at a member's place and will put the tank together using the plants and other materials that members bring.

P.S. Click on the sfbaaps banner in my sig and join the group.


----------

